# Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible.....



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

So i have had my ultralegarras a little over 2 years. Treated my car especially nice. Took my wheels off because of a nail in the tire in one of the rears. get it fixed and go to put the everything back on and the front is flat. Notice a large crack that will not hold air. No visible damage except a weak link. Bought these from tirerack. they are offering me a discount on a new rim. I will never buy another OZ product again and will preach it from the high heavens. Apparently the structural warranty is only 2 years.


----------



## PlatinumMKVJetta (Feb 8, 2009)

That sucks major. The irony is that those wheels are known for being light and really expensive. which would imply they are good quality as well, guess not. That F'n Blows!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*

Sucks to be you! 
I've had a set for over three years and have seen numerous sets go through hell on the track, including my own with no problems! 
Sample size 1 = you fail!








Sample size 32 = rims win!


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*

totally OZ's fault and/or tirerack's







hey lets get the guy that mounted the tires on the wheels and burn him at the stake too!


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Sucks to be you! 
I've had a set for over three years and have seen numerous sets go through hell on the track, including my own with no problems! 


three years.. give it time.

_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_totally OZ's fault and/or tirerack's







hey lets get the guy that mounted the tires on the wheels and burn him at the stake too!

You must be GED smart. Ya because my daily driving would definitely warrant a cracked rim.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaSupreme* »_
You must be GED smart. Ya because my daily driving would definitely warrant a cracked rim.









Can you be absolutely certain you've never hit any kind of pothole - ever? Never hit any kind of debris in the road - ever? Sure - maybe nothing memorable, but stuff happens. Any wheel can crack - hell my brother has an OEM VW Santa Monica (monte carlo) that has a crack. OMG - don't ever buy OEM VW wheels!!!
Most of the time they can be repaired - no big deal, and what you are showing is not a large crack by any means. I'd look into that before buying a replacement (and tire rack offering a discount is very generous of them IMO).


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (Veedub_junky)*

I had oZ superleggaras on my old A4 and over the course of 3 yrs I ended up replacing 5 of them. The only reason I kept buying them was that they looked great on that car. They bent soooo easy. I have had many many sets of wheels over the years and the oz's were by far the worst. I even ran a couple sets of cheapo wheels and had much better luck.


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_
Can you be absolutely certain you've never hit any kind of pothole - ever? Never hit any kind of debris in the road - ever? Sure - maybe nothing memorable, but stuff happens. Any wheel can crack - hell my brother has an OEM VW Santa Monica (monte carlo) that has a crack. OMG - don't ever buy OEM VW wheels!!!
Most of the time they can be repaired - no big deal, and what you are showing is not a large crack by any means. I'd look into that before buying a replacement (and tire rack offering a discount is very generous of them IMO). 

I never at any point said that Tire Rack was not generous. This is more of a OZ bashing. For a rim to be 25 months old and be considered a racing rim and crack with easy street use, seems a little suspect to me. I guess i need to save up for some LM's. And then i see stories like above.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (Veedub_junky)*

You have to take this into account....Depending on your speed and how youa re driving...this can happen. Youve had the wheels for 2 years....its not brand new. If it was then ok fine, they should replace it. But you cant Bash this as i daily drive my r32..and i have cracked a wheel before....**** happens. get it fixed and deal.... its not like a spoke broke. then youd have something to bitch about. Plus that crack is hairline comapred to what could have happend. 
Just look positive...either get it fixed or get a new one....put a piece of glass on it and mount it in your living room, you now have a very nice coffee table.


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (BOUDAH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOUDAH* »_You have to take this into account....Depending on your speed and how youa re driving...this can happen. Youve had the wheels for 2 years....its not brand new. If it was then ok fine, they should replace it. But you cant Bash this as i daily drive my r32..and i have cracked a wheel before....**** happens. get it fixed and deal.... its not like a spoke broke. then youd have something to bitch about. Plus that crack is hairline comapred to what could have happend. 
Just look positive...either get it fixed or get a new one....put a piece of glass on it and mount it in your living room, you now have a very nice coffee table.

Then OZ should not put "racing" on the rim. They should put" drive like a 90 year old woman and your rims may indeed last three years." thats my gripe.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaSupreme* »_
Then OZ should not put "racing" on the rim. They should put" drive like a 90 year old woman and your rims may indeed last three years." that's my gripe. 
 so to you racing=durability? How many race tracks have you been on, or seen for that matter, with large potholes, and hazards like we see every day on the road? Exactly... race tracks, for the most part, are very smooth. Race wheels are designed to be lightweight first, and durable second. Of course pro race teams use crazy materials like magnesium and run centerlocks etc... but we get bits and pieces of their research through "race inspired" wheels... like what OZ produces. Sometimes even the best wheels crack.. heck, it could be a flaw in the wheel, only now exposed ie. cracking, due to some occurrence. All in all, wheels/tires etc. are consumables when it comes to cars... esp. "race cars"


----------



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

I would have to agree. most "race" parts were never meant to be used any where near a street, let alone on a daily driver. I would get that rim fixed or replaced, then purchase a new set of cheaper rims for street use, and throw those OZ on only when heading to the track or maybe (maybe) out for a saturday night cruise...


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (firebeast)*

No disrespect to u man, or trying to flame.....OZ normally makes good product...if once ina while something happens like this, u cant be sore at them... **** happens and depedning on how u drive and how that cracked..u shouldnt hold OZ personally responsible. if it was brand new uc an gripe...but if they dont work for you sell em.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ so to you racing=durability? How many race tracks have you been on, or seen for that matter, with large potholes, and hazards like we see every day on the road? Exactly... race tracks, for the most part, are very smooth. Race wheels are designed to be lightweight first, and durable second. 


Thank you - that's what I wanted to say, but didn't get out. Pretty much any light weight wheel is going to be a bit soft for road use. With that comes the risk of damage from roads that might not damage a lot of other, heavier alloy wheels. 
I think bashing OZ over a wheel that is 2 years old AND driven on roads (and not tracks exclusively) is unwarranted http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*

I would contact OZ directly. They might even be interested in getting the wheel to investigate it and give you a free replacement to keep you happy.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (Son of a B...5er!)*

This wouldnt surprise me..look into it


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (BOUDAH)*

All wheels can bend.
All wheels can crack.
1.Strong
2.Cheap
3.Light
Pick any two
Strong / Cheap = heavy as sh!t
Cheap / Light = weak
Light / Strong= Expensive, like Fiske
Ever notice that Rally wheels are almost monoblock style, thats cause they need the strength. 
While OZ's are good wheels and they have made a light wheel in both the Supperleggera and Ultraleggera these are not to be considered lightweight/track strong wheels in my opinion.


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ so to you racing=durability? How many race tracks have you been on, or seen for that matter, with large potholes, and hazards like we see every day on the road? Exactly... race tracks, for the most part, are very smooth. Race wheels are designed to be lightweight first, and durable second. Of course pro race teams use crazy materials like magnesium and run centerlocks etc... but we get bits and pieces of their research through "race inspired" wheels... like what OZ produces. Sometimes even the best wheels crack.. heck, it could be a flaw in the wheel, only now exposed ie. cracking, due to some occurrence. All in all, wheels/tires etc. are consumables when it comes to cars... esp. "race cars"









I dont know where you live... but i do not have pot holes or bad roads where i live.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*

maybe you do, maybe you don't... for all i know you don't drive much and stay to smooth manicured private roads. All i'm saying is that if you compare a race track to a real-world road, the race track, where race cars drive on race wheels, will be much smoother and less likely to have hazards which can damage a wheel... given you stay on the track.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (snow blind)*

It's funny how whiny people can be......sad but funny at the same time!


----------



## MambaSic (Aug 28, 2005)

this is a pretty hilarious thread. "Sad" Hilarious, but still funny.
I like how he is claiming his roads are race track perfect. Hahaha
Honestly I think we can all tell what happened. I mean if this is how you act about a 2 year old rim.


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (MambaSic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MambaSic* »_this is a pretty hilarious thread. "Sad" Hilarious, but still funny.
I like how he is claiming his roads are race track perfect. Hahaha
*Honestly I think we can all tell what happened.* I mean if this is how you act about a 2 year old rim. 

I never once claimed that roads around here are "race track perfect". I said they are pot hole free and in great shape. Math must be your strong skill set. If you can "honestly tell what happened" then enlighten me. Because i dont have a clue how a two year old rim cracks with out hitting potholes or curbs. I guess i am the only one thats had problems with OZ,, oh wait, no i'm not.


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_It's funny how whiny people can be......sad but funny at the same time!










How is this being whiny? Its a complaint and a warning. If someone buys crap i would want a review on said crap. So anyone that complains about faulty parts is being whiny? Some of us arent bottoms and like to voice our opinions when we think we are being screwed.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*

One voice doesn't make it fact and you weren't "screwed", you suck, the wheels don't, get over it!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This stuff happens! OZ makes very good wheels man. Call OZ before you start bashing! They have been around a long time & I am sure they will be more than happy to help you. Explore all avenues before you start hating please. Race wheels are weak & will bend/break much easier than a heavier wheel. Welcome to adulthood. You are going to have to replace every part on your car if you hang onto it long enough. Does that make VW's junk? No it does not it is called good business. You need to have the consumer come back to buy more from you or you will never survive.


----------



## reva_dubdub410 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

i cant stand people that have something obviously abnormal happen to a product that they bought from a company that they've never even see happen before and proceed to go a whole big schpeal about how "this sh!ts so bad!!!!" and "dont ever buy this, dont get that!!!". what ever happened to realizing that sh!t doesn't aways work the way its supose to??? those f'ing rims have had a better success its their life time than any of us- 
the orginal poster is obviously just sat on his own nuts so lets give him some room to tell us all about it. 
wait a minute.... besides why do you even need to doubt OZ? they've been around forever and are one of the biggest and well know names in the industry. they make the aristo's for god sake.


----------



## reva_dubdub410 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_This stuff happens! OZ makes very good wheels man. Call OZ before you start bashing! They have been around a long time & I am sure they will be more than happy to help you. Explore all avenues before you start hating please. Race wheels are weak & will bend/break much easier than a heavier wheel. *Welcome to adulthood. You are going to have to replace every part on your car if you hang onto it long enough. Does that make VW's junk?* No it does not it is called good business. You need to have the consumer come back to buy more from you or you will never survive.

yeah hahah im suprised that you drive a vw talking about how oz breaks and they're peice of sh!ts. wow you defiantly picked the wrong car for your mommy to buy you if you are crying about oz.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This poor guy! We feel bad that your rim cracked but do not come on here putting down a very reputable company because you had one bad apple. I would bet they will replace it for you!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Are you sure the place that mounted your tires didn't cause that crack? It looks like it started from the inside of the wheel!


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_One voice doesn't make it fact and you weren't "screwed", you suck, the wheels don't, get over it!









one voice? did you read other posts?


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_This stuff happens! OZ makes very good wheels man. Call OZ before you start bashing! They have been around a long time & I am sure they will be more than happy to help you. Explore all avenues before you start hating please. Race wheels are weak & will bend/break much easier than a heavier wheel. Welcome to adulthood. You are going to have to replace every part on your car if you hang onto it long enough. Does that make VW's junk? No it does not it is called good business. You need to have the consumer come back to buy more from you or you will never survive.

THAT is some great woman logic right there. Make stuff crappy so it breaks and people will come back to buy more of it?







WTF? General maintenance items yes have been replaced, but i do not consider rims general maintenance.


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (reva_dubdub410)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reva_dubdub410* »_
yeah hahah im suprised that you drive a vw talking about how oz breaks and they're peice of sh!ts. wow you defiantly picked the wrong car for your mommy to buy you if you are crying about oz.









hahha ya this all very funny.. hahahhahahahhah. and the mommy part is funny also hahahahhahah.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Do not Buy OZ rims!! Horrible..... (OmegaSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaSupreme* »_
one voice? did you read other posts?









Which ones, the ones where they all say you're off base and you don't know what you're talking about!?!?







Yep, read them and they are right!








"women's logic"...........you're a class act and I would guess lonely! 
What a loser!








Go buy a Kia or Honda and American Classic wheels for it DB.


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OmegaSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaSupreme* »_
i do not consider rims general maintenance.


You're doing it wrong. 
No one buy bbs rs'. I've seen multiple cracked barrels. Oh, no one buy OEM wheels, they bend when you hit things with them. 
You're lucky tirerack is helping you out with this. Usually a distributer will direct you straight to the manufacturer.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OmegaSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaSupreme* »_THAT is some great woman logic right there. 

says the man who is whining and getting all emotional about wheels and what people are saying about him. just get big tube of CAULK and seal it up. you'll be fine!


----------

